
The mystery of tree 'crown shyness' - bookofjoe
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/how-trees-social-distance
======
bookofjoe
>Crown shyness seen from above [video]

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21958094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21958094)

